# Pimply paint update



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello
Took my 'pimply' van to my supplier this morning. (www.spinney.co.uk). Service absolutely excellent!! Spinney staff checked the paint and agreed to do the jod in a couple of weeks. They are going to notify me by letter of work to be done beforehand. No charge to me!
Wow, I was truly amazed. An excellent no-nonsense company with first class after sales.

I didn't buy new. I bought it in August, 12 months old. 
Spinney to be recommended!!
Cheers
John


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Picked van up today. Pimples gone. Real good job done. Well satisfied with Spinneys.
Cheers.


----------

